# Someone gave my 7 month old watermelon!



## ColoradoKat (Feb 23, 2006)

We were at a picnic yesterday and a friend was holding my 7 month old dd. Suddenly I see her munching on a big, seedless (thankfully), piece of watermelon while sitting in a friends lap. We just started giving dd food, a little sweet potato and some banana, but thats it. My first reaction was "holy *#@! what are you doing"! But I calmed down and thought, not a big deal, it's not like it is milk. She seemed to love it, although I was not surprised by that. What made me a little mad was that my friend didn't even ask me if it was ok to give her food. Because of the high sugar content and little nutritional value of watermelon I will not be giving that to her again any time soon. It just amazes me that she didn't ask me first. I would have said no thank you if she did!


----------



## Decca (Mar 14, 2006)

Watermelon actually has a lot of iron in it. But I agree, it's the principle of the thing.


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

I had a friend give my teething child a big old sweet gherkin. I too freaked at first but man did it relieve his poor sore gums







When I asked why she didn't ask first she laughed and said "It never occurred to me. I did it with all of my 3 boys, guess I was on autopilot!" I didn't really get it until my brothers had a little one and I found myself doing the same thing-just reacting on autopilot.







:


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

No one should ever feed someone else's baby. That is rude and dangerous. But I'm a little surprised by your saying that watermelon has little nutrional value. I feel quite the opposite, that watermelon is actually a perfectly good infant/toddler food, low in allergens, high in nutrition.

Quote:

The U.S. Department of Agriculture recently determined that watermelon contains more of the health-promoting compound lycopene, per serving, than any other fresh fruit or vegetable. Lycopene gives watermelon and tomatoes their red color, and is thought to act as a powerful antioxidant that may help to reduce the risk of age-related diseases.
http://www.toacorn.com/news/2003/073...lness/039.html

Quote:

Not only is watermelon packed with thirst-quenching water and natural sweetness, it is an excellent source of two powerful antioxidants: lycopene, and beta carotene.
Lycopene is what gives watermelon its rich, red colour, and is associated with reduced risk of developing macular degeneration, prostate challenges, and a variety of other degenerative conditions.
Beta carotene is another powerful antioxidant that can help to protect your cells against damage by free radicals. If you are eating adequate amounts of healthy fat and are in good overall health, your body can convert beta carotene into vitamin A, which plays a critical role in keeping your immune system healthy.
http://chetday.com/watermelonnutrition.htm

Quote:

Watermelon is rich in carotenoids. Some of the carotenoids in watermelon include lycopene, phytofluene, phytoene, beta-carotene, lutein, and neurosporene. Lycopene makes up the majority of the carotenoids in watermelon. The carotenoid content varies depending on the variety of the watermelon. Depending on the variety, carotenoid content in red fleshed watermelon varies from 37 - 121 mg/kg fresh weight, where as lycopene varies from 35 - 112 mg/kg fresh weight.
Carotenoids have antioxidant activity, free-radical scavenging property. Several researches have reported an association between dietary lycopene consumption and lower incidence in diseases such as prostate and oral cancers. Lycopene may also help reduce risks of cardiovascular disease.
Watermelon seeds are excellent sources of protein (both essential and non-essential amino acids) and oil. Watermelon seed is about 35% protein, 50% oil, and 5% dietary fiber. Watermelon seed is also rich in micro- and macro-nutrients such as magnesium, calcium, potassium, iron, phosphorous, zinc etc.
http://www.dietaryfiberfood.com/nutr...watermelon.php


----------



## KayCSmommy (Jan 9, 2007)

I am surprised that so many people have problems with family/friends/strangers giving their babies food. I have only had to fight with my grandma about the food issue. Thats just the Generation gap I believe. Everyone else has always asked can he have this or that, or asks can I feed your baby. In fact with my bf aunt she asked about a dozen times when she was feeding him from her plate. I kept telling her that everything on her plate was fine to feed him. It was actually getting on my nerves when she keep asking me.
Never had any issues with food with the exception my Grandma, and my three year old niece who feed Ky some popcorn when he was 5 mo old. I didnt freak out or anything, just told her that babies cant eat food, because they have no teeth. Afterwards she called every few weeks to ask if my son has teeth yet, so she can feed him popcorn.


----------



## ColoradoKat (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks!! I stand corrected on the nutritional value of watermelon! I always just thought of it as mostly water and sugar. Bring on the watermelon!









My issue with someone feeding her is her age. It's not like she is 1 she is only 7 months old. I am a pretty laid back mom, but what if I had not yet given her any food? What if I was wanting to only breast feed as long as possible. I am not saying that one little piece of watermelon would throw everything off, but it is the principle of it all.


----------



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RiverSky* 
No one should ever feed someone else's baby. That is rude and dangerous. But I'm a little surprised by your saying that watermelon has little nutrional value. I feel quite the opposite, that watermelon is actually a perfectly good infant/toddler food, low in allergens, high in nutrition.

I totally agree. DD LOVES watermellon!! And if you slightly freeze it, it makes a great teether.


----------



## papercranegirl (Jun 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *North_Of_60* 
I totally agree. DD LOVES watermellon!! And if you slightly freeze it, it makes a great teether.









: you can put it in those little mush bag/pacifier thingies frozen or unfrozen for teething relief.

Dh did the pickle thing with the girls too. I wonder how that got started?


----------



## nataliachick7 (Apr 3, 2007)

nothing wrong with watermelon.
though i wouldnt like someone else feeding my baby.


----------



## nova22 (Jun 26, 2004)

IMO it could be the healthiest in the universe, but it's still wrong to feed someone's baby without asking the parent. I won't even give a four year old a cracker without checking with his mom (what if the kid has allergies? I have no idea unless I ask!).

Someone tried to give my DD watermelon when she was about 10 months old, too. DD was refusing solids and was still nursing exclusively, so I doubt she would have eaten it anyway, but I told the person DD didn't eat watermelon yet. She gave me a snooty look and said "Oh, you're one of THOSE moms."


----------



## SashaBear (Aug 24, 2006)

If people don't have kids or are not used to kids they don't always understand that kids need to be restricted on what they eat. It never occurred to be that my 8-month old niece shouldn't have banana pudding five years ago. My SIL didn't care but now I know better and would have been upset if its was my child.


----------



## Meredith&Alexander (May 23, 2005)

On principle I agree- that would bother me.

The watermelon itself, not at all.

But I do want to warn you- the first few times Alexander had watermelon, his diaper looked like he was pooping guts out. Scared the tar out of me.


----------



## wflcpw (Dec 4, 2006)

It sure makes a mess, but ds had his first watermelon, 8.5 months and LOVED it. He even said, "Sure beats bananas."
(he hates bananas and I have been pushing them for months now to a clamped down mouth!)

Nonetheless, people should at least ask.


----------



## musemor (Mar 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nova22* 
She gave me a snooty look and said "Oh, you're one of THOSE moms."









She must have meant one of those caring, informed, GOOD moms.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Eek, I would have been a little upset about that, too. Seven months old is really young for people to be feeding her things without asking.


----------



## boscopup (Jul 15, 2005)

Watermelon is one of the things I would welcome my 7 month old being fed (he's been eating cantaloupe, honeydew, and other fruits for a while now), but I do agree that people should ask before giving a child something. Thankfully, everyone around me asks first.

Watermelon would be a great self-feeding food though!


----------

